# [SOLVED] 42&quot; RCA LCD TV with vertical green line



## brokensyn

I really don't know what the problem is. The line appears on all channels of all inputs. Cable, Xbox 360, you name it, it's there. Turned the TV off one night, woke up the next morning and turned it on and there it was. RCA wants me to send it in, Walmart won't print me out a copy of my receipt without a police report or court order. I've gone through all the picture settings on both the cable box and TV with no results.

Here's a pic of what it looks like:


----------



## brokensyn

*Re: 42" RCA LCD TV with vertical green line*

Bump?


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 42" RCA LCD TV with vertical green line*

Hi brokensyn


The monitor is missing the horizontal signal. The horizontal signal is what gives the screen it's raster ( full screen on). If turning the set off and on doesn't resolve the problem, then the issue is within the set itself. The set has to be opened up to test the internal components and surrounding circuits. if you are tech savvy and have knowledge of electronics, by using a schematic you can attempt to repair the faulty circuit by using a DVOM and soldering equipment. Today's large screens with multiple input/output jacks have allot of bugs in them which are not resolved easily, and judging from the picture you posted the t.v will not be re-set by just pushing buttons on the remote. What you can attempt to do is disconnect your x-box and other devices and set it as a plain screen t.v to see if those devices are creating the problem. If the issue persists, then you will have no alternative but to bring it to a certified technician.

post back your findings.


----------



## brokensyn

*Re: 42" RCA LCD TV with vertical green line*

After calling around and explaining the problem so countless TV repair stations, I've come to the conclusion that the problem is with the panel itself. It will cost almost as much as the TV itself to replace the panel and thats IF you can get one from RCA. RCA is apparently ending their line of TV's due to countless issues being brought up. So all I can say is, spend the extra money and get a decent brand. Don't be cheap like I was.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: 42" RCA LCD TV with vertical green line*

Thanks for getting back to us. I will mark this solved.

BG


----------

